# Θεματολογία δικτύου > Περιοχές > Βόρεια Προάστεια Αθήνας >  Νέος χρήστης στη Ν. Κηφισια

## harry91

Καλημέρα σε όλους. Θα ήθελα να μπω και γω στο awmn. Καταχώρησα τον κομβο μου, είναι ο εξής: harry91 (#8896).
Τώρα, έριξα μια ματιά γύρω μου, αλλά δεν είμαι σίγουρος αν έχω οπτική επαφή με κάποιο access point τέτοια που να μπορώ να μπω στο δίκτυο. Αν κάποιος admin μπορεί ας το κοιτάξει. Επίσης είμαι διαθέσιμος να έρθει κάποιος με τον κατάλληλο εξοπλισμό να ελέγξει.

----------


## sotiris

Νομίζω ότι πιο κοντά σου, στα 2+ κμ είναι ο macrx.

Από μένα απέχεις στα 3+κμ, με καθαρή οπτική όπως λέει το wind

Επίσης κοντά σου είναι και το νέο ΑΡ στην Μεταμόρφωση του koum6984

Και λίγο πιο μακρυά από την άλλη μεριά το Μενίδι με 2-3 ΑΡ.

Διαλέγεις και παίρνεις...

----------


## harry91

Φίλε Σωτήρη όπως μου τα λες, σίγουρα θα μπορώ να συνδεθώ κάπου. Τέσσερα ΑΡ, τι στο καλό, ένα θα μου κάθεται καλά. Άντε να δούμε...

----------


## 2fast4u

Χαίρετε.

Καλώς σας βρήκα.

Καταρχάς επιτρέψτε μου να συγχαρώ όσους έχουν συμβάλει στη δημιουργία αυτού του κατατοπιστικού και λειτουργικού δικτυακού τόπου.

Αν και γνωρίζω από καιρό την ύπαρξη του δικτύου και της κοινότητας του Μητροπολιτικού Δικτύου Αθηνών, τώρα πήρα το θάρρος να γραφτώ και να ξεκινήσω τις προσπάθειες σύνδεσης.

Είμαι κι εγώ στη Νέα Κηφισιά με αριθμό κόμβου #9741.

Θα μπορούσατε σας παρακαλώ να με βοηθήσετε στον εντοπισμό του κατάλληλου AP για να συνδεθώ; Βλέπω ότι είναι κοντά μου ο [email protected] (650 μέτρα περίπου) και αμέσως μετά ο top_gun στα 1350 μέτρα. Δεν ξέρω αν έχω στην πράξη οπτική επαφή με κάποιον από αυτούς (Σύμφωνα με το wind έχω οπτική επαφή και με τους δύο.).

Δυστυχώς δεν έχω γνώσεις από Linux.

Τι πληροφορίες χρειάζεστε να σας δώσω;

Κάπως έτσι ίσως "βλέπω" τον [email protected]:



Επιπλέον φωτογραφίες έχω στη σελίδα του κόμβου μου.

Ευχαριστώ εκ των προτέρων για τη βοήθεια.

----------


## Olympic

Αν σε ενδιαφέρει υπάρχει ομνι απο το ολυμπιακό χωριό και αναμένει πελάτες

----------


## sotiris

Νομίζω ότι λειτουργεί ΑΡ και στον κόμβο aktizol.

----------


## 2fast4u

Χαίρετε.

Χαίρομαι πολύ που υπάρχει ανταπόκριση, μιας και τους τελευταίους δύο μήνες δεν κατάφερα να έρθω σε επαφή με τον [email protected], που είναι πολύ κοντά μου (650 μέτρα), παρόλες τις προσπάθειές μου και είχα απογοητευτεί.

Σύμφωνα με το wind έχω καλή οπτική επαφή με τον κόμβο στο ολυμπιακό χωριό (είναι στα 4 km) και μέτρια οπτική επαφή με τον aktizol (1,7 km). Βέβαια κρύβει μία στέγη τη θέα μου προς τη Δύση. Όμως νομίζω ότι βλέπω στα βορειοδυτικά-δυτικά το ολυμπιακό χωριό, οπότε ίσως δεν υπάρχει πρόβλημα. Σε κάθε περίπτωση, η στέγη που κρύβει τη δυτική θέα είναι 2 μέτρα ψηλότερη από την ταράτσα μου, οπότε παρακάμπτεται με έναν ιστό.

Για τον aktizol δεν ξέρω αν έχω στην πράξη οπτική επαφή, αλλά το θεωρώ πιθανό.

Περιμένω εναγωνίως οτιδήποτε άλλο μου ζητήσετε, καθώς και κάποια συνάντηση, αν μπορείτε, για ραδιοεπισκόπηση.

Ευχαριστώ και πάλι για την ανταπόκριση.

----------


## beont

Τελικά συνδεθήκατε;

----------


## 2fast4u

Καλησπέρα.

Ευχαριστώ για το ενδιαφέρον.

Δυστυχώς δεν κατάφερα να έρθω σε επαφή με τον [email protected] Θα μπορούσες σε παρακαλώ να με βοηθήσεις; Βλέπω ότι είσαι "πελάτης" στο AP του, το οποίο είναι η καλύτερη επιλογή απ' ό,τι νομίζω.

Αυτή την εποχή έχω πολύ χρόνο και φυσικά διάθεση (αυτή υπάρχει πάντα) για να στήσω τον εξοπλισμό, αλλά δυστυχώς δεν έχω ούτε τις γνώσεις, ούτε τον εξοπλισμό για να κάνω ραδιοεπισκόπηση.

Οποιαδήποτε βοήθεια, απ' όποιον έχει χρόνο και διάθεση είναι πολύτιμη για εμένα, ώστε να κάνω την αρχή.

Ευχαριστώ εκ των προτέρων για την ανταπόκριση.

----------


## eLeCtRoNiOs

> Αν σε ενδιαφέρει υπάρχει ομνι απο το ολυμπιακό χωριό και αναμένει πελάτες


Ο καϊμένος ο sw1hez όλο προσφέρεται να βοήθήσει αλλά δεν του κάθεται.  ::  Να σαι καλά!

----------


## 2fast4u

> Αρχική Δημοσίευση από sw1hez
> 
> Αν σε ενδιαφέρει υπάρχει ομνι απο το ολυμπιακό χωριό και αναμένει πελάτες
> 
> 
> Ο καϊμένος ο sw1hez όλο προσφέρεται να βοήθήσει αλλά δεν του κάθεται.  Να σαι καλά!


Αν είμαι τυχερός ίσως έχω οπτική επαφή με αυτόν. Αν και νομίζω ότι πιο πιθανό είναι να "βλέπω" τον [email protected]

----------


## jungle traveller

Γιατι δεν κανεις ενα scan να δεις περιπου τι πιανεις?

----------


## 2fast4u

> Γιατι δεν κανεις ενα scan να δεις περιπου τι πιανεις?


Αυτό κανονίζω τώρα, χάρη στον beont που προθυμοποιήθηκε να με βοηθήσει, μιας και δεν είμαι σχετικός.

Στην αναζήτηση του εξοπλισμού για το scan είμαστε.

Ελπίζω να πάνε όλα καλά και να γίνει η πολυπόθητη σύνδεση.

Σας ευχαριστώ όλους για το ενδιαφέρον που δείχνετε.

----------


## dti

Αν δεν βρεις από κάποιον κοντινό, κανονίζουμε από την ερχόμενη εβδομάδα να σου δανείσω ένα σετ κατάλληλο για scan. Στείλε pm.

----------


## 2fast4u

> Αν δεν βρεις από κάποιον κοντινό, κανονίζουμε από την ερχόμενη εβδομάδα να σου δανείσω ένα σετ κατάλληλο για scan. Στείλε pm.


Να 'σαι καλά.

Αν δεν έχω απάντηση από κανέναν γνωστό τις προσεχείς μέρες θα σε ειδοποιήσω. Ψάχνει και ο beont μαζί μου για να με βοηθήσει.

Ευχαριστώ.

----------


## 2fast4u

Χάρη στην πολύτιμη βοήθεια του hedgehog, και με μιάμιση ώρα προσπάθεια στην ταράτσα, παρόλη την κακή θέα του σπιτιού, εντοπίσαμε 19 access points, 5 από τα οποία είναι του awmn. Θα επιμέναμε περισσότερο σε κάποια σημεία, αλλά μας χάλασε το pigtail. Ευτυχώς προλάβαμε να εντοπίσουμε αρκετά AP, όχι όμως το ολυμπιακό χωριό (sw1hez-b52 #9935), παρόλο που η θέα προς τα εκεί δεν είναι ιδιαίτερα άσχημη.

Επισυνάπτω το σχετικό αρχείο από το netstumbler, αλλά για συντομία αναφέρω τα APs, με τις αποστάσεις τους και το βέλτιστο σήμα που κατέγραψε το netstumbler.

#4410, 15 χιλιόμετρα από εμένα (!!!), -98 dBm
#1397, 11 χιλιόμετρα απόσταση, -75 dBm
#639, 6 χιλιόμετρα απόσταση, -95 dBm
#2117, 650 μέτρα από εμένα, -67 dBm
#1270, 2,6 χιλιόμετρα απόσταση, -88 dBm

Απ' ό,τι φαίνεται πάω για τον [email protected], εφόσον δεν διαφωνεί. Κατόπιν βλέπω τι θα κάνω, αν αποφασίσω τελικά να στήσω backbone κόμβο, μιας και είναι ιδιαίτερα ενθουσιασμένος και ανυπόμονος.

Με χαροποίησε ιδιαίτερα το γεγονός ότι "βλέπω" μακριά, παρόλη την κακή θέα που έχει το σπίτι. Ελπίζω να μπορέσω στο μέλλον να στήσω κανένα BB link.

Προς το παρόν είμαι στην αναζήτηση εξοπλισμού. Αν κάποιος έχει συγκεκριμένες προτάσεις και έχει το χρόνο να τις μοιραστεί μαζί μου, θα με βοηθήσει πολύ.

Ευχαριστώ όσους με βοήθησαν μέχρι την παρούσα φάση. Ιδιαίτερη μνεία οφείλω να κάνω στον beont που μου έδωσε ώθηση για να ξεκινήσω να ψάχνω και κατά κύριο λόγο στον hedgehog που αφιέρωσε 4-5 ώρες για να με βοηθήσει στην ραδιοεπισκόπηση και να μου δώσει διάφορες πληροφορίες.

----------


## Olympic

Μαλλον έπεσες στις ημέρες που είχα κλείσει τον κόμβο λόγο εκτεταμένης εισροής υδάτων στο δώμα......δεν πειράζει σου εύχομαι καλές συνδέσεις .

sw1hez-b52

----------


## 2fast4u

> Μαλλον έπεσες στις ημέρες που είχα κλείσει τον κόμβο λόγο εκτεταμένης εισροής υδάτων στο δώμα......δεν πειράζει σου εύχομαι καλές συνδέσεις .
> 
> sw1hez-b52


Σήμερα κάναμε τη ραδιοεπισκόπηση, αν και στην πλευρά του ολυμπιακού χωριού δεν κάναμε δεύτερο scan, επειδή μείναμε από pigtail.

Τον είχες ανοιχτό σήμερα το απόγευμα;

----------


## Olympic

ναι

----------


## 2fast4u

> ναι


Κρίμα που δεν τον εντοπίσαμε. Η θέα προς το ολυμπιακό χωριό είχε ένα άνοιγμα που με έκανε να πιστεύω ότι είναι καλή. Ίσως ήθελε περισσότερη επιμονή.

Το σήμα προς τον [email protected] ήταν αρκετά καλό, επομένως δεν νομίζω ότι είναι σκόπιμο να ταλαιπωρώ ξανά τον hedgehog για ξαναπροσπαθήσουμε για τον κόμβο σου.

Όταν πάρω στα χέρια μου τον εξοπλισμό θα κάνω μία προσπάθεια μόνος μου να σε εντοπίσω και σε κάθε περίπτωση θα επικοινωνήσουμε το μέλλον για BBlink, αν σε ενδιαφέρει φυσικά.

Ευχαριστώ για τις ευχές. Ελπίζω να πάνε όλα καλά με τη σύνδεση.

----------


## 2fast4u

Καλή χρονιά!

Μόλις έστησα πρόχειρα τον εξοπλισμό (λείπουν τα υλικά στεγανοποίησης και τα καλώδια τρέχουν χύμα στο μπαλκόνι) και παίρνω σήμα από τον [email protected]

Μένει να κάνω μία τρύπα σε τοίχο, να στερεώσω τα καλώδια κατά τη διαδρομή τους (περί τα 10 μέτρα) και να τοποθετήσω το AP client σε ηλεκτρολογικό κουτί (είναι σε σακούλα τώρα...).

Όμως έχει βάλει προστασία WEP και δεν μπορώ να συνδεθώ πάνω του. Θα μπορούσε κάποιος από τους γείτονες να με βοηθήσει να επικοινωνήσω μαζί του;

Ευχαριστώ εκ των προτέρων για τη βοήθεια.

----------


## Top_Gun

Καλησπερα φίλε χρονια πολλα και καλωσηρθες!
Μιλησα με το [email protected] και του ειπα για το θεμα συνδεσης σου ..Πιστευω θα επικοινωνησει μαζι σου το συντομοτερο δυνατον  ::

----------


## macrx

Τελείωσε ο 2fast4u είναι πλέον μέλος του awmn (ping 2ms –5ms).
Του σετάρισα το AP και τα static routes με radmin και έχει dsl και awmn μαζί …

----------


## 2fast4u

Δεν έχω λόγια για να ευχαριστήσω τον marcx για την πολύτιμη βοήθειά του. Απίστευτη υπομονή και επιμονή, με αποτέλεσμα να επιτευχθεί η πολυπόθητη σύνδεσή στον κόμβο του.

Ειλικρικά οι πρώτες εντυπώσεις μου από το AWMN είναι οι καλύτερες δυνατές.

Ευχαριστώ πολύ και πάλι macrx για τις ώρες που αφιέρωσες για τη σύνδεσή μου και μάλιστα σε ακατάλληλες ώρες.

Ευχαριστώ επίσης και τον Top_Gun για την ενημέρωση του [email protected], τον beont για τη βοήθεια σε προηγούμενα στάδια και φυσικά τον hedgehog που αφιέρωσε ένα ολόκληρο απόγευμα για το scanning πριν από δύο μήνες.

Φαντάζομαι όλοι που έχετε περάσει την αγωνία της πρώτης σύνδεσης, θα ξέρετε πόσο ενθουσιασμό εμπεριέχει το τελικό αποτέλεσμα.

Να 'στε καλά και καλή χρονιά.

----------


## hedgehog

Καλώς μας ήλθες Γιώργη...

Με το καλό και σε BB  ::

----------


## 2fast4u

Για μία ακόμη φορά ο macrx αφιέρωσε ένα βράδυ για να με βοηθήσει να συνδεθώ ξανά.

Δυστυχώς η σύνδεση κράτησε καλά τις δύο πρώτες μέρες. Από εκεί και μετά το ap μου δεν μπορούσε να συνδεθεί (σαν client) στο AP του macrx, όσες προσπάθειες κι αν έκανα.

Τελικά καταλήξαμε να μου δώσει ένα WAP-0003 που είχε, οπότε επετεύχθη και πάλι η σύνδεση. Ελπίζω αυτή τη φορά να κρατήσει.

Γνωρίζει κανείς αν υπάρχει ασυμβατότητα ανάμεσα σε DLink 900+ (AP mode) και Level One WAP-0006 (client mode);

Απογοητεύτηκα που δεν δουλεύει καλά το καινούριο μου AP, αλλά πιο πολύ απορώ πώς είναι δυνατόν να δούλευε για 2 μέρες και μετά να μην μπορεί να κρατήσει σταθερή σύνδεση.

Ας είναι καλά ο γείτονας macrx!

----------


## 2fast4u

Χαίρετε.

Θα ήθελα τη βοήθειά σας, διότι είμαι εντελώς άπειρος και δεν μπορώ να καταλάβω την πηγή του προβλήματος, ούτε ξέρω πώς να κάνω troubleshooting για την περίπτωση αυτή.

Ζητώ συγγνώμη για το μακροσκελές post. Προσπαθώ να είμαι όσο πιο αναλυτικός μπορώ, ώστε να σας δώσω πληροφορίες, που ίσως βοηθήσουν κάποιον να κάνει μία εκτίμηση.

Έχω χρησιμοποιήσει στις δοκιμές μου σαν clients τα Level One WAP-0003 και WAP-0006 (αυτή τη στιγμή είμαι μόνο με το WAP-0003). Τo WAP-0003 δεν προσφέρει ένδειξη ισχύος σήματος (απλά λέει αν υπάρχει σήμα στο wireless site survey), ενώ το 0006 έχει και ένδειξη ισχύος σε κάθε AP που βλέπει. Επίσης χρησιμοποιώ μία 24 dBi Stella Doradus, με 30 cm pigtail και προέκταση r-sma 2 m.

Προσπαθώ να συνδεθώ στον macrx και το σήμα που μου έχει δείξει το wap-0006 είναι "40" (η τιμή "100" αντιστοιχεί στο βέλτιστο). Δεν έχω καταλάβει ακόμα αν έχω οπτική επαφή με αυτόν, αλλά η τιμή 40 που δίνει το WAP-0006 είναι πολύ καλή σε σχέση με άλλα access points που συνδέθηκα δοκιμαστικά (συνδέθηκα σταθερά για αρκετή ώρα ακόμα και με σήμα με τιμή ισχύος "20"). Απέχουμε 650 μέτρα σύμφωνα με το wind.


Αυτή τη στιγμή που γράφω, κατεβάζω με συχνά peaks 1,2 Mbps από τον macrx (strong DC). Η σύνδεση πάει τέλεια. Το κακό είναι ότι αυτό είναι κάτι παροδικό. Συγκεκριμένα, τις προηγούμενες μέρες (προσπαθώ εδώ και 5 μέρες περίπου) η σύνδεση αποσυνδεόταν και συνδεόταν διαδοχικά, κάθε 1-3 λεπτά.

Όταν υπήρχε σύνδεση τα ping times ήταν περίφημα, το ίδιο και το bandwidth (2-5 msec και 200-600 KBps). Το μέγιστο uptime ήταν 2 ώρες, αλλά αυτό 2 φορές συνέβη. Συνήθως η σύνδεση χάνεται κάθε 5 λεπτά το πολύ και επανέρχεται μετά από λίγα δευτερόλεπτα ή μετά από ώρες, κάτι το οποίο συνέβαινε τις τελευταίες 3 μέρες. Ουσιαστικά μόνο την πρώτη μέρα δούλεψε η σύνδεση, καθώς και σήμερα δουλεύει, αλλά δεν ξέρω για πόση ώρα ακόμη.

Αυτό που μου κάνει εντύπωση, είναι ότι στη ραδιοεπισκόπηση βρήκα τιμή -67 dB για το AP του macrx, κάτι το οποίο έρχεται να επαληθεύσει και η καλή τιμή που δίνει το web interface του WAP-0006 για το σήμα από το AP του. *Τη μία στιγμή τον "βλέπω" με καλό σήμα "40" και την άλλη τον χάνω τελείως, λες και κάποιος υψώνει τοίχο ανάμεσά μας.*

Σήμερα μάλιστα, δοκίμασα να συνδεθώ στο AP του ppc (#3506), το οποίο είναι στα 6 Km και διαπίστωσα την ίδια συμπεριφορά με συνεχείς αποσυνδέσεις και επανασυνδέσεις. Δυστυχώς γι' αυτό δεν έχω τιμές ούτε από netstumbler, ούτε από το WAP-0006, οπότε δεν είναι και πολύ ενδεικτική η περίπτωση, απλά την αναφέρω, γιατί βλέπω ότι έχω καλή θέα προς το μέρος του και μάλλον έχουμε οπτική επαφή.

Όπως είπα και πριν έχω κάνει δοκιμές και με άλλα AP στην περιοχή, τα οποία έχουν πολύ μικρότερη ισχύ σήματος (16-23 στην κλίμακα του level one WAP-0006), κατά τις οποίες είχα σταθερότατη σύνδεση για αρκετή ώρα.

Τι μπορώ να δοκιμάσω και από που πρέπει να ξεκινήσω; Δεν έχω ιδέα και θα ήθελα, αν είναι δυνατόν, να αποφύγω περιττά έξοδα. Τι πρέπει να κάνω πρώτα; Νέα ραδιοεπισκόπηση με netstumbler, να αλλάξω κεραία ή να βάλω ψηλότερο ιστό; Το καλύτερο φαντάζομαι ότι είναι να κάνω και τα 3, αλλά αυτό σημαίνει πολλά έξοδα, κάποια από τα οποία να αποβούν περιττά.

[Ήδη με έχει βοηθήσει σε απίστευτο βαθμό ο macrx, ο οποίος έκανε ό,τι περνούσε από το χέρι του. Άμεσα ανταποκρίθηκε σήμερα και ο ppc, ώστε να κάνω δοκιμή και με αυτόν μήπως και λυθεί το πρόβλημα, αλλά δεν τα κατέφερα παρόλες τις συνεχείς προσπάθειες επί αρκετές ώρες.]

Ευχαριστώ εκ των προτέρων για τη βοήθεια.

----------


## Olympic

Αν και έχουμε απόσταση 3,9χιλιόμετρα δοκίμασε μηπως βρεις την κεραια μου 
αν ναι και θές να δοκιμάσουμε στείλε μου μυνημα .

Bασίλης sw1hez 9735

[email protected]

----------


## 2fast4u

Ευχαριστώ για την ανταπόκριση sw1hez.

Εδώ και 3 μήνες είμαι με το WAP-003 που μου έδωσε ο macrx. Η συσκευή αυτή έχει την ικανότητα να επανασυνδέεται πολύ γρήγορα μετά από κάθε αποσύνδεση. Επομένως έχει δώσει μία ικανοποιητική λύση στο πρόβλημα της ανύπαρκτης οπτικής επαφής (μάλλον χαλάνε κάποια δέντρα την οπτική επαφή).

Έχω παγώσει εκεί το ζήτημα του κόμβου μου προς το παρόν. Ουσιαστικά έχω σύνδεση την περισσότερη, ώρα με πολύ λίγες ενδιάμεσες αποσυνδέσεις μικρής συνήθως διάρκειας. Στο μέλλον σκέφτομαι να εγκαταστήσω κανένα πιο σοβαρό ιστό, ίσως και link σε a.

Ελπίζω να συνεργαστούμε τότε.

Ευχαριστώ και πάλι.

----------


## Olympic

Θέλω να σε πληροφορήσω ότι κοντά σου είναι και ο pgp_mx5 (#4855) 
Ο οποίος αναβαθμίστηκε σε κόμβος και ενεργοποιεί links 
Αν η προοπτική σου είναι να αναβαθμιστείς σε κόμβο επικοινώνησε με τον γείτονα σου pgp_mx5 (#4855)

----------

